# Are you the newest newb...? (PART 2)



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

_I was thinking that it's time to destroy another newb... the *last contest* was a blast so here goes round 2. You must live in the continental US to participate._

I need someone so new the don't even have anything to put cigars in... someone that goes to the local store every time he/she wants a cigar... someone who thinks the "devil site" must be a place satan worshipers go to read up on how conduct their perverse rituals. I want a newbie so green they make fresh-mowed lawns and pine trees jealous.

Are you that young, newbie chimp with nothing to your name except a butted out macanudo that you are saving the other half for a "special occasion"?

Hit me up...

Tell me what makes you in need of a care package... pull my heartstrings, jerk a tear, weave a tale... anything. Just let me know why you're the one.

The format should be like this:

I store my cigars:

I have a total of ___ cigars presently:

I have been smoking for:

...then the story.

You have until Sunday 1/27 @ Noon. There will be one winner and one runner up.

Begin. :tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Dang.. Im not a noob...  Nice contest!
Scott


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Dang.. Im not a noob...  Nice contest!
> Scott


There's gotta be some around here somewhere. I think they are just shy...

Edit: That was post 1600. I still feel like I did on post 1599...


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

DBall said:


> I need someone so new the don't even have anything to put cigars in... someone that goes to the local store every time he/she wants a cigar... someone who thinks the "devil site" must be a place satan worshipers go to read up on how conduct their perverse rituals. I want a newbie so green they make fresh-mowed lawns and pine trees jealous.
> 
> Are you that young, newbie chimp with nothing to your name except a butted out macanudo that you are saving the other half for a "special occasion"?


hilarious write up! i love it thanks for a good laugh and smile! to bad im not THAT newb i got some friends who are though = ).


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> hilarious write up! i love it thanks for a good laugh and smile! to bad im not THAT newb i got some friends who are though = ).


Send em on over...


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
I store my stogies in Ziplock bag.
I have 1 and 1/3 cigars.
I have been smoking for about an hour.
Then: I woke up! :ss

Come on Newbs get in this, you will not regret it!! Maybe!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> I have 1 and 1/3 cigars.
> I have been smoking for about an hour.


:r:r:r:r:r

I think they are :chk.


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know if I qualify but here goes. 

I store my cigars: A 20 count humidor that I got for Christmas 3 weeks ago.

I have a total of __8_ cigars presently:

I have been smoking for: 4 weeks

...then the story.

When my younger brother came down for Christmas he wanted to go cigar shopping. I went with him but had no interest in cigars. He let me smoke with him Christmas 2006 but I didn't really like anything I tried. So when we were at the cigar shop I saw the Fuente Hemingway line, and thought, "Hey, I like Hemingway" (he's easily my favorite author) so I bought a short story. It was a revelation. It was the first cigar that I thought was good. So after he left I went back every 3 or 4 days and bought 1 cigar at a time since I didn't have anyplace to put them and their air is desperately dry here. Well I quickly dragged a friend from work into cigars also and around Jan 6th he gave me a small humidor kit for a late Christmas present, complete with lighter, travel case, hockey puck humidifier, and plastic hygrometer. So now I have room to store a few, which is all I need since I can usually only afford one or two at a time. Also, in that time period I convinced my wife to try it and she liked. So now the two of us share the cute little desktop humidor on my dresser and buy one or two sticks every payday. And she's also on this site as miana_silvius.

Oh, and there is one more part to the story, my brother (rx2010) came down with this wife in mid Jan and brought a small bomb with him, which I again thank him for. I had my first Opus X, and spent the night laying on the living room floor praying for death. We decided my tastes are stronger than my nicotine tolerance. 

So that's my newb story.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

If it was up to me, we'd have a winner, based on this line alone...

"I had my first Opus X, and spent my the night laying on the living room floor praying for death"

:r:r:r
Scott


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll play, why not.:ss
I store my cigars: In a humidor. Ebay special for $19.99. The shipping was more.:r

I have a total of 50 cigars presently, maybe more. Kinda went on a cbid rampage and some friends gave me some nice gifts.

I have been smoking for: about six months

...then the story. While I have some nice sticks laid down to rest, I like most of the Ghurkas I smoke. I've been a stay at home dad for the past year and while I love getting to hang out with my daughter, at times I just get run down. Since she now takes a 2-3 hour nap I sneak down to my garage for a smoke to relax and regroup for the afternoon when she's up.
If it's a rough day I'll wait until everyone else is asleep and go down for #2. It's a great time for me to just spend some time in the garage building something, surfing the net, or just putting my feet up and enjoying the smoke. So how about it? Stoke out a stay at home dad and help me restore my sanity with a tasty stick. 
Pretty Please. :r:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> If it was up to me, we'd have a winner, based on this line alone...
> 
> "I had my first Opus X, and spent my the night laying on the living room floor praying for death"
> 
> ...


ROFL MY EGGO'S!!!!!! HILARIOUS oh man if i was running this contest i wouldn't care how noob or experienced you were you would have won


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

WTG DBall!!! Another great contest from a great Botl!! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ridmaster said:


> I store my cigars: A 20 count humidor that I got for Christmas 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I have a total of __8_ cigars presently:


Great story, but I can I have it from a reliable source that the cigar count will be changing sooner than you think. :mn:mn:mn:chk:chk

DC#9101 1288 8230 0140 8428 66


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh boy... Where do i start?...
I store my cigars:
150ct glass top humi my sister gave me for christmas... Also I orginally bought a 20 ct humidor that was described as ceder lined, but what really occured was a box made of particle board lol

I have a total of cigars presently: I have 50 cigars included recent purchase from the devil site Camacho triple maduros.

I have been smoking for: 1 year

I made the fine mistake in college to drink and smoke a cigar. We... My roomates and I decided to travel down to Campus liquors and pick out some cigars. We'll the cigars of choice were the high quality Garcia y Vega plastic tube edition 89 cents each which counted as 2 smokes in one... because i couldn't tell if the cigar was made of plastic, or that i was actually smoking the plastic tube. 
Later that night, i was sicker than a dog, throwing up on myself while watching the history channel on toilets lol... what a coincidence. I never managed to move from the couch for the remaining hours of the morning, thus woke up hung over realizing that i have thrown up all over myself.
I made the mistake when i first joined that an expensive cigar is a good cigar. I have realized that it's not about the price, but for personal preference. There are great expensive smokes, but there are great cheap smokes aswell.
Recently i was heartbroken when i found out that the cuban cigar that i brought back from puerto rico was a fake... never again will i buy from a dude walking the beach . lol final result... lesson learned.
Hope you all enjoy the story,
Derek


----------



## Greg613 (Jan 20, 2008)

I store my cigars: A plastic sleeve thing

I have a total of 5 cigars presently.

I have been smoking for: 11 years, 8 years, or 1 month depending on how you look at it.

...then the sad story.

Well, I am game. I don’t think that I am quite as green as you are looking for, but I will give it a shot. I have been around cigars for about 11 years, but I haven’t actually taken any time to learn anything until about 2 weeks ago. I just received my humidor today which is a 25 count Cuban Cutters from Overstock. This was purchased more out of anticipation than necessity. It included 5 Don Kiki Red Label Limited Reserve Toro cigars which now make up the entirety of my collection. They are currently stored in a plastic sleeve thing they came in, but in the past I have stored my cigars in the plastic bag the cigar shop put them in or the plastic wrapper they come in from the gas station until I smoked them which was almost always that day or the next. I am currently getting my humidor set up and that should be ready on Friday according to the directions included and tips on here. 

I had my first cigar, if you can call it that, about 11 years ago, but I wouldn’t say that I have been a cigar smoker that long. A friend ‘borrowed’ it from his dad and brought it around when we were all hanging out. I don’t remember what it was, but if I had to guess it would be something along the lines of the cigars you see that come five in a box at the grocery store. As we passed it around I couldn’t help but think how gross it was that the end was so wet, so I didn’t really enjoy it. Then about 7 years ago I started to pick one up on occasion. 

Usually this was reserved for a special occasion or for some football games. This would result with me smoking about 7 cigars a year. Generally these would just be a Phillie Blunt from a gas station. (When you stop vomiting continue reading.) I knew these weren't "good cigars", but I was, and still am, a little intimidated by cigar shops. There are just so many brands, sizes, and prices ranges. Then there is also the etiquette you have to worry about. On one of my first trips to an actual cigar shop I made the mistake of opening a tube to check out the cigar. The employee gave me a look like I had just spit on the cigar and then explained that opening them wasn't allowed. So, I apologized and ended up buying a cigar that I was way too inexperienced to appreciate. I don't remember what it was, but it cost about $18. I wish I could say that were the only cigar sin I have committed, but I would be lying.

My next faux pas was not even known to me until I started visiting this site about 2 weeks ago. I had a friend who went on an overseas trip and brought me back a gift. I wanted to save it for a special occasion so I had the great idea of putting it in the freezer. I knew this was good for keeping cigarettes fresh, so it had to work for cigars also. There it remained. For three weeks. The big day came and I smoked it. At the time I couldn't figure out what all of the hype was about and; “Why does the thing keep unwrapping?” At the time I figured it was due to the steak knife that I used to cut off the end with. Well I now know the whole answer and it makes me sad. That is what I consider to be my biggest mistake, but there are more. Another thing Club Stogie has taught me is that I shouldn't be using a Bic to light my cigars. Of course, with the caliber cigars I was smoking I don't know if it would have made a difference.

On the rare occasion that I would brave a trip to the cigar shop I would make my selection based on two criterions, price and visual appeal. I know some of you just groaned, but my thinking was that if the box it comes in is nice then it has to be a good cigar, right? From there, if it was in the price range I was looking for it would leave with me. I enjoyed most of them using that method, but I am positive that I was, and am still, missing out on so many great smokes. 

This was my life up until about a month ago. My about to be brother-in-law was in town for the holidays. He actually knows about cigars and gave me a CAO America. It had been well taken care of and I thought it was great. About half way through the cigar I had a moment of clarity. I thought, what the hell have I been doing all of these years? When I first started smoking gas station cigars it was out of convenience, monetary issues, and the intimidation of getting involved in something so complex. However, at that moment I realized the following: I am no longer a poor college student, I live very close to two cigar shops, and I could probably find out everything I need to know on the internet. Which lead me to Club Stogie.

I am not yet really an active poster, but I read everyday. I feel like there is so much more to learn before I can post without sounding like a jack ass. Now, I am trying to learn as much as I can, as quickly as I can. I have been looking at different samplers available at the various sites so I can narrow down what I like and help to train my palate. I am also interested in attending HERF's in the future. I think it would be great to be able to talk with people face to face and learn from them. Things are a little hectic right now with an upcoming wedding at the end of February, but after that I can see myself getting very involved. 

This concludes my story; feel free to give me hell because I know that with all of the knowledgeable people here I can eventually become a full fledged Gorilla myself. Don’t you love happy endings?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll bite for kicks, even though I'm not that pathetic. I am a newb though!

I've got a 100 ct Humi that arrived this past Monday.

Just got done seasoning.

Few things on order, I've been targeted by another member..., and every time I see a UPS or USPS truck, I froth at the mouth 

I have been smoking for about 2 years, but only about 5 or so cigars in that time. Got into cigars because a friend of mine got back from the middle east as Air Force NG, and felt like lighting up a couple with him. Turned out he didn't like cigars but another friend of his did, and since I bought em, I felt compelled to try them out.

The reason I got my humi was to educate myself of what is good out there, and to store those good smokes for another friend of mine serving in Iraq as Army(and to have a little bit of fun along the way ), and he'll be back this November. This one I know likes cigars :r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Where were you 15 days ago when I had a brand new 150 ct. humi that was empty? Then someone pushed me off the slope, introduced me to internet cigar ordering and gave me a list of names I could never possible acquire less smoke. In 15 days, you could have kept me from acquiring 3 more tupperdors and a bevy of sticks I look at, but can't smoke because it's so damn cold.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> ...a bevy of sticks I look at, but can't smoke because it's so damn cold.


I feel your pain, brother.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

man you are one crazy dude !!

fair warning to the winner, opening a prize from DBall is like opening pandoras box. your world will be rocked and you might actually crap your pants a little. good luck to everyone who enters !! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I store my cigars: In a Thompson & Company 25 Ct. Humidor (Pathetic). I thinks it is made out of some sort of fake wood veneer. Spanish Cedar&#8230;no&#8230;more like Pakistani Pine.

I have a total of _10_ cigars presently: All of them obtained at a Herf where people actually think I know what end of a cigar to light. My first Herf was less than two weeks ago, before that I thought a Herf was a fuzzy polyurethane football.

I have been smoking for: less than three months. I started at the end of November 2007.

My first cigar was a Thompson (green label), which was given to me after my friend had a baby. My next cigar was a counterfeit Cuban Montecristo. The dang thing wouldn't stay lit, probably because it is nearly impossible to ignite 50-year-old horse crap. Talk about Herf Mouth - The next morning I thought someone had taken a dump in my mouth. I immediately began a search of Montecristo bands on the Internet and at that point discovered I had been duped. Not only was mine a counterfeit; it was a poor one at that. It looked like a child made it.

Somehow, I tell my wife that I really like cigars. I didn't have anything to reference it to other than the two pieces of crap I had previously smoked. For Christmas she reveals that she bought me a Thompson humidor, which came with 25 of their cigars. My third cigar turns out to be a Paso Doble. Dang, it is amazing that I still want to smoke cigars.

It has only been in this past two weeks that I have been turned onto amazing cigars such as Camacho Triple Maduro, Partagas Black Robusto, and Arturo Fuente Short Story. I have yet to try Opus X or Tats. I admit that I am probably the greenest guy on this board.

I am desperate for someone to help me know what a real cigars taste like.

Help me evolve!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I store my cigars: a 75 count desktop humi, much better than the cigar box in a ziploc bag I had few weeks before that.

I have a total of ___ cigars presently: 120 cigars (some of which are still in the ziploc bag)

I have been smoking for: since December '07

...then the story.

Having seen too many movies with the heroes smoking cigars, I'd figured that I would step up from the occasional cigarillo to cigar! It seemed like the mature thing to do. I was just out of high school and went to a local B&M (if you could call it that, jjefrey can vouch for me.) I end up buying two macanudos and having the owner cut one of them for me so I could smoke it in the parking lot.

Not even a quarter of the way through I start feeling nauseous. Almost hurl nauseous, but not wanting to waste my 10 bucks I powered through it like a champ! I ended up laying on the little island in the parking lot while numerous asian families walked past me going in to 99 Ranch. I'd see the same people in what would seem like 5 minutes later. In reality it was 30 minutes to an hour after I'd seen them the first time.

Two hours later after laying on the ground in front of my truck getting stares from disapproving parents, I finally decide to get back into my truck thinking I could drive. I couldn't. I sat there for at least another half hour before I was "ok" to drive home. That kind of killed cigars for me for a long time and I don't even remember what happened to that second maca-noodle. 

That was it until I'd started working @ SFO. Hanging around smokers all day made me want to smoke, but I didn't want to light up a cigarette. (They're bad for ya, ya know?) I'd decided to be "healthier" than everyone and smoke cigar. My supervisor was leaving for the Philippines in a couple weeks so I asked him if he would buy me a box of cigars at the Duty Free Store.

It was the longest 2 weeks of my life. I remember meeting my sup. behind the checkpoint. The first thing he said to me was "I've been drinking all day. I drank at home, I drank at the bar & grill, and I found out there's free liquor in the Mabuhay Lounge. I just had seven glasses of Black Label. It's my favorite." I ended up walking into the DFS with my more than buzzed supervisor and walked out with a box of Davidoff Short Perfectos.

I thanked him for the cigars and wished him a great trip and that was the day I lost my footing on the slippery slope.



Sorry for the novel, I've been up 24 hours now and I didn't know where to begin or where to stop. Goodnight and good luck y'all.:ss


Edit: I almost forgot, fun fact: I was cutting my cigars with a box cutter and lighting them with bics until bobarian was kind enough to send me a cutter and a ronson. How's that for n00b?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This is a pretty good start... there's some good entries here. I'm sure there's more than a handful of newbs...

Let's keep 'em coming!

:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Great contest. I would have been a-scared of it when I first started out here 3 weeks ago. But now that I've spent all my vacation money on cbid and completed a couple trades, I no longer feel like a newb even though I still have a lot to learn.

Fortunately, I'm home sick today so I can get my post count to 500.:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Great contest. I would have been a-scared of it when I first started out here 3 weeks ago. But now that I've spent all my vacation money on cbid and completed a couple trades, I no longer feel like a newb even though I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm home sick today so I can get my post count to 500.:r


Man you fell of a cliff, not down a slope... :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Fortunately, I'm home sick today *in order to* get my post count to 500.:r


I fixed it for you. :r


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend who is not yet a member here yet, he may post tonight for this.

but as a teaser.... his parents dont like cigars, so he just smokes my stuff, or brings some smokes from a B&M over to my place to store. 
:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I should add that my Ghurka comment was only because I was so relaxed from smoking a 5 Vegas Miami that I got this confused with another thread! :r

Currently working on a Graycliff G2 while my little one is sleeping. Man I love my mid-day smokes. I'm not sure how this rainy, cold day could be any better. Post whoring and puffing.

/currently setting up the coolidor that Bobarian hooked me up with. Not that I'm a smoke whore but I'm ready for more! :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> I should add that my Ghurka comment was only because I was so relaxed from smoking a 5 Vegas Miami that I got this confused with another thread! :r
> 
> Currently working on a Graycliff G2 while my little one is sleeping. Man I love my mid-day smokes. I'm not sure how this rainy, cold day could be any better. Post whoring and puffing.
> 
> /currently setting up the coolidor that Bobarian hooked me up with. Not that I'm a smoke whore but I'm ready for more! :r


Isn't a Ghurka some sort of pickel? And I though Vegas was in Nevada not Florida? I'm confused because I am just a baby newbie!

I am soooo green - I thought IceHog3 was a motorcycle you ride in the snow!


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I definitely consider myself a newb...so much that I haven't even had a post here yet...I signed up within the last week as I'm just getting into the hobby. To introduce myself, I'm Brett and I'm from a little town called Schertz, TX. It really seems that this whole forum is made up of real grade A guys, great people, so I thought I'd give this place a shot, and so far I've taken in a lot of info just in the past few days. But onto my newbness...

I store my cigars in a small 25 cigar humidor that I actually picked up at a department store in the mall around the holidays. Not the best, but it gets the job done I suppose.

I have a total of 9 cigars presently.

I have been smoking for almost a month, since just after Christmas. 

And as far as a story goes, there really isn't much of one. I had my first cigar when some of my friends came home from college for Christmas. We're all freshmen, so it was the first time we all were back together since college started, so for us it was a big deal. They had each smoked a few cigars while away at school but I hadn't had any. They each pulled one out to light up, and I sat there while they smoked for a few minutes, until I realized that I had a smoke at my house. I work as a tour guide at a cave, and after a tour not too long ago, I was tipped with a cigar. I just thought that idea of having a cigar was the coolest thing even though I knew nothing about them. I showed one of the managers at work, an avid cigar smoker, and his first response was..."YUCK! a Thompson. Those things are terrible, and this one is the dryest damn stick I've ever felt." Nonetheless, I thought I was the coolest. Back to being with my buddies, I ran home and got the cigar and lit it up. I didn't really know what I was doing, so it wasn't the best experience, and it tasted pretty awful, but that didn't matter to me. I smoked the whole darn thing feeling like the king of the world. Now I come on here and see how much everyone despises Thompson, and I can only laugh. I've since been to my local B&M a couple of times, which isn't too local, as the closest shop is about 40 minutes from me. But I basically told the guy there that I was new to cigars and he threw a few together for me that he said he liked. I've only had two cigars that I consider to be good, one being a Padron 2000, and one being a Tatuaje. I've had about 7 cigars in total and am eager to try more. Right now in my humidor I've got mainly no namers from a sampler I got for $10, and then one Padron anniversary cigar, which I am very excited to smoke. Now that I've started I have become very interested in trying what is out there. But thanks for reading and thanks for the contest! Great idea!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Isn't a Ghurka some sort of pickel? And I though Vegas was in Nevada not Florida? I'm confused because I am just a baby newbie!
> 
> I am soooo green - I thought IceHog3 was a motorcycle you ride in the snow!


Well since you had more cigars than I did when I met you, I'm greener dammit!!!! :r

Problem I see are a lot of good stories.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

I Store My Cigars: 
In a broke down empty Romeo Y Julieta Vintage box that i bought for $2 dollars at a local B&M, the sad part is, the box has wholes and its damaged ! lol

I Have A Total Of 4 Cigars right now.

I Have Been Smoking For: 
Exactly 24 days, im a baby ! LOL !
Heres the link: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128093

Okay, the story:

I'm a new daddy, so any money or "extra" money, goes to my baby girl. So I really cant buy cigars on the regular, it wouldn't be fair. I guess i could've had more then just 4 right now, but i PIFed most of them and sent some to my best friend in time for his 1st day at a new job.

Since I am new, i don't know what to get most of the time. I want a little of everything lol &#8230;. I'm sure u know what that's like. My Lady Gorilla, does NOT approve of cigars, so that's even worse ! I have to sneak them in the house inside my Hanes ! &#8230;&#8230; (lol j/k) I may only have 4 sticks, but I've smoked a few so far, the Perdomo Reserve , Padron 2000 and the Ashton Cabinet have been good. The other 4 I smoked &#8230;. Not so good.

HERE IS the worst part &#8230;&#8230;.. I had a Butera Royal Vintage that I was excited about smoking this past weekend, I grab my cutter and the ****in' cutter broke ! It was a cheap ass cuttter, the 1st time I do a "test cut", it falls down into pieces ! I guess that's what I get for $1.99 lol &#8230;&#8230;&#8230; So now, im not even thinking about buying cigars, my next step is to buy a good cutter. What's the point of buying cigars, if im going to mess them up with a bad cut? So , that's why I will buy a cutter 1st, before any more cigars.

Hmmm &#8230;.. I guess that's it. Ive only been here for a little over 1 month. I love it, I learned a lot. I received and shared, like a good gorilla should !!! Thanks UNCBALLZER for the lighter ! Thanks VSTROMMARK for the sticks ! Im a newbie , but a kool newbie, thanks to these 2 guys J

*PS: if you only signed up to become a member, so you can post on this thread, SHAME ON YOU ! &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. YEAH I SAID IT !
*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

steelprostate said:


> Well, I definitely consider myself a newb...so much that I haven't even had a post here yet...


I recommend going to the new gorilla forum and introducing yourself... :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

dwhitacre said:


> Isn't a Ghurka some sort of pickel? And I though Vegas was in Nevada not Florida? I'm confused because I am just a baby newbie!
> 
> I am soooo green - I thought IceHog3 was a motorcycle you ride in the snow!


Gurkan is a pickle!  What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! :w
You can try to ride Icehog but I don't recommend it!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> You can try to ride Icehog but I don't recommend it!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> *PS: if you only signed up to become a member, so you can post on this thread, SHAME ON YOU ! &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. YEAH I SAID IT !
> *


Apparently, I gave out too much reputation in the last 24 hours.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

DBall said:


> Apparently, I gave out too much reputation in the last 24 hours.


I gave him a little nudge.:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I gave him a little nudge.:tu


Thank you Bob. :tu:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I just found out that there will be a third place, as well. Keep the entries coming in... make our job difficult!

:tu


----------



## zmdegeor (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to follow your format as well as possible, but it's hard for me to answer some of those questions in the order they're presented, so I'll just rearrange them a little.

I starting smoking Jan. 2, 2008.

I currently have no cigars available to smoke at this immediate moment. 

Since I don't have any cigars I don't have anything set up to store them. On the rare occasion I do have a cigar I usually give to my friend to hold on to and tell him not to smoke it. 

The story.... There is this nice little tobacco shop right by where I work, and I would often run in there during my breaks to smoke a cigarette and chat for a little bit, but the closest I would ever come to smoking a cigar is a little cigarillo. After I had been working at my job for a little bit, gotten to know most of the people there, and had some leisure money I decided to finally invest in the pleasure of a cigar. The first cigar I smoked was a Ashton VSG Wizard 37. In the following week or two I threw away a good deal of money, but I don't regret it, for I never was able to actually relax while smoking untill started smoking cigars. I only smoke cigars at this time in the shop, and it's one of those buy them, cut them, smoke them deals.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

zmdegeor said:


> I would like to follow your format as well as possible, but it's hard for me to answer some of those questions in the order they're presented, so I'll just rearrange them a little.
> 
> I starting smoking Jan. 2, 2008.
> 
> ...


I recommend going to the new gorilla forum and introducing yourself... :tu

Welcome to Club Stogie!


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

ridmaster said:


> Oh, and there is one more part to the story, my brother (rx2010) came down with this wife in mid Jan and brought a small bomb with him, which I again thank him for. I had my first Opus X, and spent the night laying on the living room floor praying for death. We decided my tastes are stronger than my nicotine tolerance.
> 
> So that's my newb story.


The above statement is true. I was there. lol 

Ask him about the night he smoked two in a row......


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

miana_silvius said:


> The above statement is true. I was there. lol
> 
> Ask him about the night he smoked two in a row......


Well ridmaster, you've been called out. Do tell...


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

I store my cigars in my husbands humidor. 

I have 4 maybe 5 cigars right now. He keeps smoking mine instead of his.  I have better taste. :r:r:r Wasn't the Opus X mine? 

I have been smoking for: maybe a month.

...then the story.
Growing up my stepfather was a pipe smoker and it always smelt so good to me. I was never one to smoke cigarettes though. In my opinion they are NASTY.  BUT when Will started smoking cigars I realized that "mmmmmmmm" I really like how those smell....so he gave me one to smoke.....And then one night I went out without him and came home with 5 more. 

Tatuajes are still my favorite so far...But I need a care package because I'm a great wife who indulges him with cigars and even smokes with him AND...........like I said earlier....Will keeps smoking mine!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Well since you had more cigars than I did when I met you, I'm greener dammit!!!! :r
> 
> Problem I see are a lot of good stories.


You must have me confused with the other Darrell with two LL's, or Mean Darrell as some on this board are beginning to call him.:r


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello there.

I've been smoking cigars since about Sept of last year. I have a Diamond Crown humidor and a collection of about 50 cigars as posted on another thread here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132914

Why I should win?....I risked my reputation by posting the story below on here......

Well.......my very first cigar was a Cohiba from a country that starts with "C". I had it and a few other first shipment cigars in my new humidor. It was a warm summer day and I thought, well, now is the time.

So, I retired to the garage and gave it a light. I remember I was sitting on a bucket smoking this thing way too fast I'm sure. I remember feeling that it was getting WAY too hot in the garage but also thinking this cigar is great. Beads of sweat were forming on my forehead as I plowed through this thing. It was a small size, about 4 or 5 inches, small ring gauge. It is all a blur.

Time was passing by and I remember trying to stand up to go outside to get some air since it was so hot in the garage. I was sweating like crazy and HOT. After 15 or 20 minutes of thinking about it, I made it out the side door of the garage and a few feet within the side door to my house. I then for some reason decided to lie down on the sidewalk on the side of my house for several minutes. Keep in mind the whole time I'm puffing away with this cigar, hot as heck and sweating like two rats making love in a wool sock!

While lying down on the sidewalk for 10 or 15 minutes I think, I kept trying to smoke this thing and I think that I even relit it since by holding it straight up in the air made it go out. While trying to get this thing down to the nub, I remember thinking that I'm really hungry and I should have eaten something....

After nubbing this thing down way too fast, I stood up and made it to the side door and came inside. I think I stuck my head in the freezer for a second and then got some jello out of the fridge and something to drink - I then sat down in the living room. I couldn't cool down no matter what. I managed to open the Jello container and I remember looking at the spoon in one hand thinking, "Ok, all I need to do is put this spoon into the Jello in my other hand and eat it." I couldn't do it for the longest time (10 min or so I guess). I felt awful - hot - sweating. Next thing I remember I had taken off all my clothes but my socks and tennis shoes. I was sitting naked in this chair in my living room and finally ate some Jello and drank something after getting all my strength together (I'm 35 for reference). I eventually made it to the bedroom and got on the bed. I don't remember if I took off my shoes and socks but next thing I know it is two hours later. WOWZA!! I felt better but still crappy. I then took a cold shower and continued to recover the rest of the day. Needless to say, I wasn't sure if more cigars were in my future. I told a friend of mine this story and he thought it was the funniest thing in the world. This whole thing happened about 6 months ago. I'm still new to this and learning, going through stuff online. I have a few cigars and plan on buying more in the future but every time I think of the name, Cohiba, I twitch.

Ok, I feel better now that I've shared this story.

Brad


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not sure I am the noobest of new... but I am definatly new.

Started smoking cigars (plural because it was one a semester for 3-4 years a total of 8 in about a 4 year period) everytime by buddies and I successfully completed another semester of college. The first cigar I had, which was also my first smoke period, nearly knocked me on my ass, could have been because I inhaled half of it before a buddy told me not too. I dont even remember the name of it, needless to say it was a Safeway special.

Since then, I bought a box when my first set of twins were born and passed out all but one. I subsequently bought another box (Don Thomas) when my second set of twins were born two years later. Again passing out all but the one I smoked. Here is a pic of them this christmas. Boy / Girl each set. Older two (on the outside) are 5, and younger two (inside) are 3. **I think I attached the pic correctly***

I started to really get into cigars (maybe one a month) on my first deployment to Iraq, because my platoon did it, so as the platoon leader I thought why not. They truley appreciated their LT smoking with them, "being one of the guys". Nothing is as memorable as smoking cigars on top of a tank while pulling "security".

It is now my second deployment and I decided I want to start a habit out here. I just "made" my first humidor out of a spare .50cal can. You can go here to see it --> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124720&page=3 about 3/4 of the way down.

I currently have only smoked safeway specials, havannah honeys, or don tomas. The Don Tomas is because that is what my platoon smoked and it made sense. Decent smoke, but I am sure there are betters. Havannah Honeys because I like the litte bit of sweetness too it. It might actually be too much.

Right now I'm just looking for the right place to start my new addiction, and I have a couple of bids in on cbid samplers.

I currently have 20 cigars in my ammo can humidor. 12 Havannah Honey's and 8 Don Thomas'.

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm still laughing about this:



ridmaster said:


> I had my first Opus X, and spent the night laying on the living room floor praying for death.


:r :r :r :r


----------



## zmdegeor (Jan 24, 2008)

DBall said:


> I recommend going to the new gorilla forum and introducing yourself... :tu
> 
> Welcome to Club Stogie!


Thanks:cb


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

i would consider myself an absolute newbie...so new, its embarrasing. my lack of cigar knowledge is probably unheard of on this forum, so here it goes.

I store my cigars: well...though they generally aren't stored for more than a week....in a tin box

I have a total of 1 cigars presently.  (will be gone after this weekend)

I have been smoking for: had my first cigar last summer, started really getting into it this christmas


the story....


I just turned 18 this month. I've smoked plenty of cigars before now, but not even to an extent that I could tell you what I've smoked. I've had a few nice cigars but at least half or the majority of what I've smoked have been gas station cigars (usually black and milds). I was too excited about turning 18 and being able to go into a cigar shop and buy myself some nice cigars that I never thought about having to educate myself on what to buy.

Needless to say at 18 I'm barely making car and gas payments, I can't afford to go spend a lot of money and guess what I might like. In fact since I've turned 18 I have not made a cigar purchase outside a gas station. I do know that I love smoking a good cigar and will probably take it on as a hobby for a very long time. 


Thanks alot and its really cool to find people like you online willing to help a newbie get into something cool.
:ss
peace,
greg


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

(bump) 26 hours left.................................................


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

time is running out...


----------



## ryuu55 (Jan 26, 2008)

I store in my new (Christmas present from wife) 100ct humidor.

I currently have 10 cigars.

I have been smoking cigars (all in all) for about 9 months

My story....... to keep it short, my bro-in-law bought me one the night before my wedding down in New Orleans. I got married on April Fools day '07 and have been enjoying the since then. My wife surprising encourages this new hobby and bought me my first humidor (and most likely not my last) for Christmas.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

DBall, I'll take care of the Auburn fan, just so I can say once again, Auburn gets it's ass kicked by Alabama. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

3 hours left, guys... that's only 120 minutes...


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite,

In my family we smoke marsh wheelings for every wedding and birth. Needless to say, after smoking those on several weddings and a couple births, the thought of smoking a cigar was rather revolting, given that every time I tried a cigar I would get 1/3 of the way into it, turn green, and run for the bathroom.

I then had my two daughters and of course went out and bought two boxes of non-other than Marsh Wheelings. Passed them out, turned green twice (once for each of my daughters), and them put the remainder of the cigars in a left over box and put that box in a drawer. 

a few years later (and about 1 month ago), I decide that i want to try and rehydrate these cigars, so that when my daughters get married I can have cigars from the same box that I smoked when they were born. I walked into the B&M and said "what is your cheapest humidor", and they pointed me to a $69, 70 count desktop. (it was on sale, and it is not a cheaply made humidor). I researched how to rehydrate the cigars, and started. Also, when I purchased the humidor I also purchased about 4 "decent" cigars to put in the humidor just to make it look better, and so the Marsh weren't the only things in my box. I bought an AVO, a Macanudo, and a couple of Camacho Select.

I smoked the Macanudo and really enjoyed it. This was my first decent smoke ever. and so I tried the Camacho select, and enjoyed that.

I now have about 30 cigars in the humidor, not counting the Marsh Wheelings, of which I have about 40. I have only smoked maybe 5 or 6 cigars, but have enjoyed them all. I also have just purchased a pipe, and enjoy that (2 bowls later). 

so:

I store my cigars in a humidor purchased about 1 month ago.

I have a total of about 30 cigars in my collection (the Marsh WILL NOT be smoked until my daughters get married, and then when I haver grandkids).

and my story is: See above.

Matt


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mhailey said:


> In my family we smoke marsh wheelings for every wedding and birth.


I've never heard of those...

edit: *2 HOURS LEFT*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

1 hour.............................................. (tick, tick, tick)


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

{W_L inserts sob story here, makes everyone feel horrible for him and takes home the loot!!!!}

:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

*This contest is over!!!

*Winners will be announced soon (before 8pm tomorrow)


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

May the best noobs win!!!


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

*Marsh Wheelings*

http://www.broadleafcigars.com/wheeling.htm

I think they just raised the price to $0.69 each (I kid, but not by much).


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Do we have any wieners yet? :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Do we have any wieners yet? :ss


Not yet... I said by 8pm, though, so I'll try to live up to that. I had 16 entries (which is pretty darn cool). It's rather difficult, but I'll be ready by 8.

:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

DBall said:


> Not yet... I said by 8pm, though, so I'll try to live up to that. I had 16 entries (which is pretty darn cool). It's rather difficult, but I'll be ready by 8.
> 
> :tu


No pressure, just trying to build the anticipation of the big announcement!!

Tons of great entries so I'm glad I'm not you brother!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I did determine who's got first, though...

but I'm not telling til later!

:tg


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Gonna have to push this out til 10pm. Sorry... I'm at work until 8 and it's painfully busy.

Suspense never killed anyone anyway.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

RAWRRRRRR Let me at that 3rd place nub!!!!! :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to pee!!!

But I can't pull myself away from the computer...

I have to pee!!! I have to pee!!! I have to pee!!!

...I must be a the newest noob, because I just wet my pants!


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

the suspense is killing me!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

results are in!

I'll post em in a bit... Damn, was this hard!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I have to pee!!!
> 
> But I can't pull myself away from the computer...
> 
> ...


now that's FUNNY!!! thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

the suspense......


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

After much deliberation, here are the winners. This was NOT easy. No hard feelings... there had to be losers as well as winners, as much as that sucks. Though I wanted to hook up a few more people than I did, I still have 5 winners. Here they are:

*First Place: koolbooy*

You're exactly what I was looking for in this contest&#8230; did you buy a cutter yet?

*Second Place: steelprostate*

The closest shop is 40 miles away, eh? The devil site is only as far as your keyboard and credit card. What's the devil site? Read below...

*Third Place (provided by Bobarian)*: *Greg613*

PM your address to bobarian and he'll take care of you.

*Consolation Prize: zmdegeor*

I have something for ya. You've still got no home for your stogies? I'll assume no cutter, either? Let me know if I'm right.

*PM me in a month: SEkayaker*

Just turned 18, eh? Happy birthday... you win the delayed prize. Stick around the jungle, get active in it (Newbie Sampler Trades, PIFs, or if that's not possible, just stay active post and reading-wise, etc). PM me in a month and refresh my memory of this thread.

**************************************************​
Pay it forward really *is* a lifestyle around here... once you all have the means (whether you think you will or not...), you'll end up doing it to. It'll take you by surprise, once you bomb a couple people you'll realize the excitement of it all, once you get active in trades/PIFs and (most importantly) reading/posting, the camaraderie of this place will begin to set in. Soon you'll be decimating newbs, too!

The generosity of the jungle is nearly overwhelming... nowhere that I've been or seen, online or off, compares even slightly... the goodness and selflessness of humanity is displayed here on a regular basis (of course with the exception of a few asshats). I wish I could find Pnoon's quote about investing in the jungle...

Anyway, thanks to all who entered. Winners, PM me your addresses. Winnings will go out either within the week or the beginning of next week. Again I have more winners than I intended on having. 

Oh, the "devil site" is www.cigarbid.com

Give it a couple weeks... you'll get the reference... :tu :r


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

DBall said:


> Gonna have to push this out til 10pm. Sorry... I'm at work until 8 and it's painfully busy.
> 
> Suspense never killed anyone anyway.


could you get a brain tumor from TOO much suspense maybe? seems like a lot of stress on the brain and if your at it for a long period of time.... kinda like dwhitacre over here :r j/k, but do you think it would be possible?


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

congrats everybody! thanks for an awesome contest!


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats everyone. Great contest, and great thought! Thanks D.

Matt


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot Dball, and congratulations to all of the winners! I look forward to being in the position to do something like this in the future :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I also recommend everybody who entered check out the Newbie Sampler Trade... it is the best way to get active in the jungle and it's pretty damned easy.

:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

congrats everyone! i'm glad to see my friend won! (zmd) he's a good guy i've been sharing a lot of my cigars that were bombs with him. to try to get him introduced to some new cigars (as well as me at the same time!) :tu great contest btw! lets get this man some RG!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners and all who participated. Some really great stories.
Thanks to everyone who played.:ss


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

:chk ....... i really did a dance like this !!!! im not joking lol

THANK U ! this is great, i cant being to explain how much fun ive had on this site, all the kool people, plus all the knowledge ive gained. its been great. i cant wait ! im really excited, thanks again ! :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> :chk ....... i really did a dance like this !!!! im not joking lol
> 
> THANK U ! this is great, i cant being to explain how much fun ive had on this site, all the kool people, plus all the knowledge ive gained. its been great. i cant wait ! im really excited, thanks again ! :ss


So excited that you forgot to answer the question...:



DBall said:


> ...did you buy a cutter yet?


Congrats on the win. :tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> After much deliberation, here are the winners. This was NOT easy. No hard feelings... there had to be losers as well as winners, as much as that sucks. Though I wanted to hook up a few more people than I did, I still have 5 winners. Here they are:
> 
> *First Place: koolbooy*
> 
> You're exactly what I was looking for in this contest&#8230; did you buy a cutter yet?


no cutter yet lol here's a pic of my last disaster ....










i learned my lesson. when i do buy one, i'll make sure i get a really good one.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i wish i wouldve recorded my dance, i did a MC Hammer meets Dancing Chicken dance lol .......


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> i wish i wouldve recorded my dance, i did a MC Hammer meets Dancing Chicken dance lol .......


:r hammer pants? It's no hammer dance without the hammer pants, ya know...

:chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!!!

I am sure you are in store for something bombtastic!!!:tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> :r hammer pants? It's no hammer dance without the hammer pants, ya know...
> 
> :chk


my hammer pants are long gone lol


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats to the rest of the Winners too !!!! :bl:bl


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Again... if you're a winner, I need an address (except for the dude who has to wait a month... I'll need yours in a month). It will make sending your winnings a hell of a lot easier... :tg

:r:r:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome contest- congrats to the winners!!!! :tu:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Awesome contest- congrats to the winners!!!! :tu:ss


Well weak_link, looks like we are no longer the newest noobs!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


Greg613- Better reinforce that mail box, Bob's been know to take out the neighborhood when he hits.


.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Well weak_link, looks like we are no longer the newest noobs!!!


Nope, not anymore I'm realizing. More stuff showed up on the doorstep again today. I'm done for a while. Seriously.

Had I even placed there is no way I couldn't pass it on to the next dude in the list. In the last couple months things have gotten a little out of hand considering I've been away from good smokes for the better part of 8 years.

I now have a post-it note above my monitor that reads " NO C-BID!!!" 
:R


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Nope, not anymore I'm realizing. More stuff showed up on the doorstep again today. I'm done for a while. Seriously.
> 
> Had I even placed there is no way I couldn't pass it on to the next dude in the list. In the last couple months things have gotten a little out of hand considering I've been away from good smokes for the better part of 8 years.
> 
> ...


Dang, Dude!!!


----------



## Greg613 (Jan 20, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS
> 
> Greg613- Better reinforce that mail box, Bob's been know to take out the neighborhood when he hits.
> 
> .


Woo Hoo! I will warn my neighbors. I thought my story would bring me ridicule, but instead I get a head start in the hobby. Thank you Doc, Bob and DBall!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob's a vicious bastage. I feel sorry for ya. I feel pretty sorry for these other guys too. You are all in trouble.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

WTF?????:hn
http://imageshack.us


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> WTF?????:hn
> http://imageshack.us


Get 'em Bob!!!:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This is gonna be bad all around. Poor newbs.

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like one of the winners from my previous "newest newb" contest is stepping up to cover another (2) of the people I wanted to hit.

*Drazzil* is going to hook up the husband and wife duo ridmaster & miana_silvius! That means you two need to hook Drazzil up w/ your addys!

Thanks for the help, Draz!!! :tu:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

DBall said:


> Looks like one of the winners from my previous "newest newb" contest is stepping up to cover another (2) of the people I wanted to hit.
> 
> *Drazzil* is going to hook up the husband and wife duo ridmaster & miana_silvius! That means you two need to hook Drazzil up w/ your addys!
> 
> Thanks for the help, Draz!!! :tu:tu


Oh damn, thats real bad news for whoever got First Place. Looks like they will get a double smackdown as Dball will have no one to send his 2nd place goods:dr
Go get em Draz!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Oh damn, thats real bad news for whoever got First Place.:dr
> Go get em Draz!:tu


I still have first place, second place and the consolation prize (3 total).

You've got third place.

Draz has the married runner ups.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

**ROCKY Music Playing** .............


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> **ROCKY Music Playing** .............


Funny, I hear the faint sounds of Taps playing.:r


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> Looks like one of the winners from my previous "newest newb" contest is stepping up to cover another (2) of the people I wanted to hit.
> 
> *Drazzil* is going to hook up the husband and wife duo ridmaster & miana_silvius! That means you two need to hook Drazzil up w/ your addys!
> 
> Thanks for the help, Draz!!! :tu:tu


This is awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

OK... the people that won 1st (koolbooy), 2nd (steelprostate), and the consolation prize (zmdegeor)...

Your packages are going out tomorrow. Alert the proper authorities... :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

koolbooy

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 6333 4031

steelprostate

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 0046 0328

zmdegeor

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 5284 8273

:tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i got my 1st Aid Kit ready


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

I may just leave town for a week and let the neighbors deal with the flaming wreckage...


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 2, 2008)

Even though its over...

I'll Play, but if you're a cigar afficianado you might need to cover your eyes!

I store my cigars: In a humidor i just got finished seasoning TODAY

I currently have 0 cigars in there (honest to God) i just ordered a sampler from a website and i'm waiting for it to get here! haha

I've been smoking for maybe 2 years and i've probably had 10 cigars in that time. I do smoke my pipe a little more often but i'm just now getting into cigars for real....

sad i know!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

They have been picked up by the mailman today... I'm guessing things should start hitting around Wednesday. I'm more excited than the newbs!


----------



## Greg613 (Jan 20, 2008)

BOOM!!!

It looks like I am the first casualty. Bobarian hit me, and he hit me very hard.









By greg613 at 2008-02-04

His closing message has me really intrigued. Why would I need a Hygro???  When I find out I will be sure to let you all know. Also, don't mind the line of the picture I cut out. It was a personal message too wonderful to share.

Thank you very much Bobarian, your bomb is fantastic. I have no idea where to get started.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad the smokes arrived safely. Enjoy!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg613 said:


> His closing message has me really intrigued. Why would I need a Hygro???


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

today, perhaps...?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

DBall said:


>


Poor guy doesn't even know what hit 'em.

~"There's more?"

-"oh yes."

:gn


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

:ss











:ss



to be continued ......


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

koolbooy said:


> :ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean you got mail...?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> Does this mean you got mail...?


i dont know .... does it?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

loading them up ! :tu


----------



## steelprostate (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh...

my...

God...
:dr
If this is second place, I can't even imagine what koolbooy is going through...

I wish I had a camera but I don't...I've been meaning to buy one, but then I picked up this cigar habit, so I have no more $$:ss


Dan, you are one hell of a guy! Thanks a ton for this, not only for the smokes, but for being so generous and giving people this opportunity. BADASS. 

Here's what the list looks like, at least what I can tell...

2 Indian Tabac
Holt's Conn. Churchill
Havana Harry's Private Label
Don Tomas SE
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Ashton VSG
Ramon Allones 
Oliva Serie G
Arturo Fuente Anejo (No. 48 I believe)
Rocky Patel Edge
Mayorga
Father and Son
Fonseca 30th Anniversary
Romeo y Julieta 1875
Don Lino Africa
Aurora 1495
La Aurora Cam. 2nd
Fire Corojo
and a nice little torpedo that I can't quite distinguish


All I can say is WOW!!!! I rushed home from school, even skipping my last class:hnto get home and check the mail and I can't even begin to describe how awesome this is. And talk about timing...I'm supposed to go have some smokes with my boss tonight:ss

Once again I'd like to say thanks to Dan, and I can't wait till I can do this for others. It really is a great thing. Time for a smoke


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

I GOT MY PACKAGE ! :dr

1st things 1st ....

Dball THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH, this is way to much for me ! AND I LOVE IT !!  the Humidor is bright, shiny and all the great things that great things are suppose to look like ! lol (tongue twister) :chk:chk ......... Thanks , for letting me be The Newest NewB here at CS ! lol *THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(part 1 of 2) .....
*


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*(part 2 of 2)

*now , lets see the pics ........

My homie BATMAN brings me a package ......









I open my box and ......










ITS MY "THE NEWEST NEWB" PRIZE !!



















I open up my beautiful new humidor to see whats inside and ......










THE STOGIES !!! :dr




























one more time ........

*THANK YOU !!!!!!!! i really really really appreciate what u did ! THANKS!!!!!!!!:bl:bl*


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*P.S.*

_i <3 you _


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

steelprostate said:


> Oh...
> 
> my...
> 
> ...


congrats man ! ENJOY ! I know i will !


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Today's been a crappy day at work... seeing that you guys got your packages makes it considerably better. Only one more unaccounted for, and hopefully it'll hit soon.

:tu:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> Only one more unaccounted for, and hopefully it'll hit soon.


 Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7492 5284 8273
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:06 PM on February 6, 2008 in ANN ARBOR, MI 48103.

Whoo hooooo... All we need is one last report. :tu


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

wow..... that's all i can say :dr


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

The eagle has landed.:tu Being a noob, what else could he do but start a new thread?:dr:r j/k
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135441

Great prizes, great contest, Dball is a great BOTL!!!
But we have one more small item to be delivered.:dr


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> The eagle has landed.:tu Being a noob, what else could he do but start a new thread?:dr:r j/k
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135441
> 
> Great prizes, great contest, Dball is a great BOTL!!!
> But we have one more small item to be delivered.:dr


Bob, you're a great guy yourself... stepping in and crushing 2nd place like ya did.

There's still the delay prize to come (but that'll have to wait a bit).

Can't wait to see the "small item"

:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Greg613 (Jan 20, 2008)

bobarian said:


> But we have one more small item to be delivered.:dr


One more small item, that is funny.

So I get home and run into a large box in my entry way. Hearing the noise my fiance mentions, "Oh, you got a package." 'Thanks' I say as I stare at a box that measures about about 3.5' x 2.5' x 3'. What could this possibly be?

How about a 62QT Cooler, soon to be Coolerdor when I read the threads about how to make that transformation.

By greg613 at 2008-02-06

So I start explaining to Molly why this is so awesome, but she just stares at me like I am crazy. I tell her not to worry about where to put it, there is plenty of room in the dining room. 

Well, turns out she doesn't like that idea. I will figure something out.

So here is the before picture of the inside:









By greg613 at 2008-02-06

When I start filling it, I will begin posting after pictures.

Now I know what the hygrometer was for. I thought it was just overkill for a regular humidor. I do have a lot to learn.

Once again, thank you Bobarian! Your bombing abilities are ridiculous! Though my bank acount may not be thanking you in the near future.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

This was a fun contest... All you newbs have to do is remember to pay it forward sometime when you can (which, knowing the slope, will be _*way*_ sooner than you think it will).

Enjoy!!!

:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

What great thing you did Daniel! You are a noobs best friend!


MCS


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> What great thing you did Daniel! You are a noobs best friend!
> 
> MCS


Oh yeah he ROCKS!
the pistolero:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Greg613 said:


> One more small item, that is funny.
> 
> So I get home and run into a large box in my entry way. Hearing the noise my fiance mentions, "Oh, you got a package." 'Thanks' I say as I stare at a box that measures about about 3.5' x 2.5' x 3'. What could this possibly be?
> 
> ...


Glad to see it arrived. Looks like it was a good day for all the noobs!:tu:tu
Now you just need to order 1/2 or a full pound of beads from Heartfelt Industries and you are ready to start filling it up. :ss Enjoy the ride, its a slippery slope. As Dball said when you can PIF to someone you feel is deserving. Enjoy!!!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

There's still one more landing (thanks to Drazzil) for ridmaster and his wife... can't wait to see em!


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

10 more days until my month is up! :r I can't wait!
patience is a virtue i wasnt blessed with.

in the meantime I cant complain, all this rain has kept my weekends filled with some awesome kayaking!!!!


----------



## ridmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry to be so late in posting this. My wife and I were out of town last week at a funeral. When I got back I had this waiting for me to help lift my spirits .



A big thank you to Drazzil for the cigars! We are both looking forward to smoking them.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

SEkayaker said:


> 10 more days until my month is up! :r I can't wait!
> patience is a virtue i wasnt blessed with.
> 
> in the meantime I cant complain, all this rain has kept my weekends filled with some awesome kayaking!!!!


Have you been active in the forum?


----------



## SEkayaker (Jan 25, 2008)

as active as possible...being a complete newbie im in no position to give cigar advice, but i do spend a lot of time reading cigar reviews (to decide my next purchase), drooling over cigar bombs, and browsing the everything but cigar forums. i have smoked a few cigars that I will review eventually, but feel like I need to get a few more smokes in before I start writing reviews that people will read to decide whether or not to purchase a cigar. 

right now I tend to purchase a couple singles at a time and smoke them throughout the course of a week. i will probably continue to do this until I get a humidor and establish a favorite or "go to" cigar.


----------

